# Ford 1210 Water pump torque specs.



## Earl Carothers (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi guys. My ford 1210 3cylinder shibaura has developed a coolant leak and now I'm in the process of replacing the water pump and thermostat. My question is this. Can anyone tell me how tight the m6-1.0 (class 10)should be. I've searched several resources and none of them state this info. Also when I removed one of the bolts the thread came out of the head. Can I helicoil that? Its always something with this old girl but not giving up. Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Earl,

Torque chart for metric fasteners:








A shop/service manual will normally give the make-up torques for bolts involved. If you are going to keep the tractor, you might as well get one. 

I would use a heli-coil.


----------

